# LDAP authentication is very slow



## spacebass (Jan 13, 2021)

hey folks, 
I've got a 12.2 box which I've configured to authenticate against LDAP. I am able to log in on the console and via ssh. However, every time I have to authenticate (ssh, su -, login, sudo) it takes at least 30 seconds. 

getent passed takes about a second. 

The client and server are connected via a 100mbs link and things like DNS queries (same server as the LDAP server) take milliseconds. 

I've done a ktrace and it looks to my novice eye like there are just a number of LDAP and DNS queries and certificate checks. I'm guessing that's normal. The First query is to get the DN of the user, the 2nd is to validate the user using their DN. Each time there is a cert check and a DNS query... 

I'd be grateful for some troubleshooting ideas or tips. 

Here's my nsswitch.conf


```
Password:
#
# nsswitch.conf(5) - name service switch configuration file
# $FreeBSD: releng/12.2/lib/libc/net/nsswitch.conf 338729 2018-09-17 18:56:47Z brd $
#
group: files ldap
#group_compat: nis
hosts: files dns
netgroup: compat
networks: files
passwd: files ldap
#passwd_compat: nis
shells: files
services: compat
#services_compat: nis
protocols: files
rpc: files
```

And here's my pam.d/system (ssh is the same) 


```
# $FreeBSD: releng/12.2/lib/libpam/pam.d/system 197769 2009-10-05 09:28:54Z des $
#
# System-wide defaults
#

# auth
auth        sufficient    pam_opie.so        no_warn no_fake_prompts
auth        requisite    pam_opieaccess.so    no_warn allow_local
#auth        sufficient    pam_krb5.so        no_warn try_first_pass
#auth        sufficient    pam_ssh.so        no_warn try_first_pass
auth            sufficient  /usr/local/lib/pam_ldap.so  no_warn
auth        required    pam_unix.so        no_warn try_first_pass nullok

# account
#account    required    pam_krb5.so
account        required    pam_login_access.so
account         sufficient        /usr/local/lib/pam_ldap.so      no_warn ignore_authinfo_unavail ignore_unknown_user
account        required    pam_unix.so

# session
#session    optional    pam_ssh.so        want_agent
session        required    pam_lastlog.so        no_fail
session         sufficient      /usr/local/lib/pam_mkhomedir.so debug umask=0077 skel=/usr/local/share/skel

# password
#password    sufficient    pam_krb5.so        no_warn try_first_pass
password    required    pam_unix.so        no_warn try_first_pass
password        sufficient      /usr/local/lib/pam_ldap.so      use_authok
```

And lastly, here's my /usr/local/etc/ldap.conf (nss_ldap.conf is just a sym link to the same file) 

```
# @(#)$Id: ldap.conf,v 2.49 2009/04/25 01:53:15 lukeh Exp $
#
# This is the configuration file for the LDAP nameservice
# switch library and the LDAP PAM module.
#
# PADL Software
# http://www.padl.com
#

# Your LDAP server. Must be resolvable without using LDAP.
# Multiple hosts may be specified, each separated by a
# space. How long nss_ldap takes to failover depends on
# whether your LDAP client library supports configurable
# network or connect timeouts (see bind_timelimit).
#host 127.0.0.1

# The distinguished name of the search base.
base DC=mydomain,DC=net

# Another way to specify your LDAP server is to provide an
# uri with the server name. This allows to use
# Unix Domain Sockets to connect to a local LDAP Server.
#uri ldap://127.0.0.1/
#uri ldaps://127.0.0.1/
#uri ldapi://%2fvar%2frun%2fldapi_sock/
# Note: %2f encodes the '/' used as directory separator
uri ldaps://bridger.dzsec.net/

# The LDAP version to use (defaults to 3
# if supported by client library)
#ldap_version 3

# The distinguished name to bind to the server with.
# Optional: default is to bind anonymously.
binddn CN=services,CN=Users,DC=mydomain,DC=net

# The credentials to bind with.
# Optional: default is no credential.
bindpw MyComplexPassword

# The distinguished name to bind to the server with
# if the effective user ID is root. Password is
# stored in /usr/local/etc/nss_ldap.secret (mode 600)
#rootbinddn cn=manager,dc=padl,dc=com

# The port.
# Optional: default is 389.
port 636

# The search scope.
#scope sub
#scope one
#scope base

# Search timelimit in seconds (0 for indefinite; default 0)
#timelimit 0

# Bind/connect timelimit (0 for indefinite; default 30)
#bind_timelimit 30

# Reconnect policy:
#  hard_open: reconnect to DSA with exponential backoff if
#             opening connection failed
#  hard_init: reconnect to DSA with exponential backoff if
#             initializing connection failed
#  hard:      alias for hard_open
#  soft:      return immediately on server failure
#bind_policy hard

# Connection policy:
#  persist:   DSA connections are kept open (default)
#  oneshot:   DSA connections destroyed after request
#nss_connect_policy persist

# Idle timelimit; client will close connections
# (nss_ldap only) if the server has not been contacted
# for the number of seconds specified below.
#idle_timelimit 3600

# Use paged rseults
#nss_paged_results yes

# Pagesize: when paged results enable, used to set the
# pagesize to a custom value
#pagesize 1000

# Filter to AND with uid=%s
#pam_filter objectclass=account

# The user ID attribute (defaults to uid)
pam_login_attribute uid

# Search the root DSE for the password policy (works
# with Netscape Directory Server)
#pam_lookup_policy yes

# Check the 'host' attribute for access control
# Default is no; if set to yes, and user has no
# value for the host attribute, and pam_ldap is
# configured for account management (authorization)
# then the user will not be allowed to login.
#pam_check_host_attr yes

# Check the 'authorizedService' attribute for access
# control
# Default is no; if set to yes, and the user has no
# value for the authorizedService attribute, and
# pam_ldap is configured for account management
# (authorization) then the user will not be allowed
# to login.
#pam_check_service_attr yes

# Group to enforce membership of
#pam_groupdn cn=PAM,ou=Groups,dc=padl,dc=com

# Group member attribute
#pam_member_attribute uniquemember

# Specify a minium or maximum UID number allowed
#pam_min_uid 0
#pam_max_uid 0

# Template login attribute, default template user
# (can be overriden by value of former attribute
# in user's entry)
#pam_login_attribute userPrincipalName
#pam_template_login_attribute uid
#pam_template_login nobody

# HEADS UP: the pam_crypt, pam_nds_passwd,
# and pam_ad_passwd options are no
# longer supported.
#
# Do not hash the password at all; presume
# the directory server will do it, if
# necessary. This is the default.
#pam_password clear

# Hash password locally; required for University of
# Michigan LDAP server, and works with Netscape
# Directory Server if you're using the UNIX-Crypt
# hash mechanism and not using the NT Synchronization
# service.
#pam_password crypt

# Remove old password first, then update in
# cleartext. Necessary for use with Novell
# Directory Services (NDS)
#pam_password nds

# RACF is an alias for the above. For use with
# IBM RACF
#pam_password racf

# Update Active Directory password, by
# creating Unicode password and updating
# unicodePwd attribute.
#pam_password ad

# Use the OpenLDAP password change
# extended operation to update the password.
#pam_password exop

# Redirect users to a URL or somesuch on password
# changes.
#pam_password_prohibit_message Please visit http://internal to change your password.

# Use backlinks for answering initgroups()
#nss_initgroups backlink

# Enable support for RFC2307bis (distinguished names in group
# members)
#nss_schema rfc2307bis

# RFC2307bis naming contexts
# Syntax:
# nss_base_XXX        base?scope?filter
# where scope is {base,one,sub}
# and filter is a filter to be &'d with the
# default filter.
# You can omit the suffix eg:
# nss_base_passwd    ou=People,
# to append the default base DN but this
# may incur a small performance impact.
#nss_base_passwd    ou=People,dc=padl,dc=com?one
#nss_base_shadow    ou=People,dc=padl,dc=com?one
#nss_base_group        ou=Group,dc=padl,dc=com?one
#nss_base_hosts        ou=Hosts,dc=padl,dc=com?one
#nss_base_services    ou=Services,dc=padl,dc=com?one
#nss_base_networks    ou=Networks,dc=padl,dc=com?one
#nss_base_protocols    ou=Protocols,dc=padl,dc=com?one
#nss_base_rpc        ou=Rpc,dc=padl,dc=com?one
#nss_base_ethers    ou=Ethers,dc=padl,dc=com?one
#nss_base_netmasks    ou=Networks,dc=padl,dc=com?ne
#nss_base_bootparams    ou=Ethers,dc=padl,dc=com?one
#nss_base_aliases    ou=Aliases,dc=padl,dc=com?one
#nss_base_netgroup    ou=Netgroup,dc=padl,dc=com?one

# attribute/objectclass mapping
# Syntax:
#nss_map_attribute    rfc2307attribute    mapped_attribute
#nss_map_objectclass    rfc2307objectclass    mapped_objectclass

# configure --enable-nds is no longer supported.
# NDS mappings
#nss_map_attribute uniqueMember member

# Services for UNIX 3.5 mappings
#nss_map_objectclass posixAccount User
#nss_map_objectclass shadowAccount User
#nss_map_attribute uid msSFU30Name
#nss_map_attribute uniqueMember msSFU30PosixMember
#nss_map_attribute userPassword msSFU30Password
#nss_map_attribute homeDirectory msSFU30HomeDirectory
#nss_map_attribute homeDirectory msSFUHomeDirectory
#nss_map_objectclass posixGroup Group
#pam_login_attribute msSFU30Name
#pam_filter objectclass=User
#pam_password ad

#Stuff from MWL.io website


nss_map_attribute homeDirectory unixHomeDirectory
nss_map_objectclass posixAccount User
nss_map_objectclass shadowAccount User
nss_map_attribute uid msSFU30Name
nss_map_attribute uniqueMember msSFU30PosixMember
nss_map_attribute userPassword msSFU30Password
nss_map_objectclass posixGroup Group
pam_filter objectclass=User
pam_password ad

# configure --enable-mssfu-schema is no longer supported.
# Services for UNIX 2.0 mappings
#nss_map_objectclass posixAccount User
#nss_map_objectclass shadowAccount user
#nss_map_attribute uid msSFUName
#nss_map_attribute uniqueMember posixMember
#nss_map_attribute userPassword msSFUPassword
#nss_map_attribute homeDirectory msSFUHomeDirectory
#nss_map_attribute shadowLastChange pwdLastSet
#nss_map_objectclass posixGroup Group
#nss_map_attribute cn msSFUName
#pam_login_attribute msSFUName
#pam_filter objectclass=User
#pam_password ad

# RFC 2307 (AD) mappings
#nss_map_objectclass posixAccount user
#nss_map_objectclass shadowAccount user
#nss_map_attribute uid sAMAccountName
#nss_map_attribute homeDirectory unixHomeDirectory
#nss_map_attribute shadowLastChange pwdLastSet
#nss_map_objectclass posixGroup group
#nss_map_attribute uniqueMember member
#pam_login_attribute sAMAccountName
#pam_filter objectclass=User
#pam_password ad

# configure --enable-authpassword is no longer supported
# AuthPassword mappings
#nss_map_attribute userPassword authPassword

# AIX SecureWay mappings
#nss_map_objectclass posixAccount aixAccount
#nss_base_passwd ou=aixaccount,?one
#nss_map_attribute uid userName
#nss_map_attribute gidNumber gid
#nss_map_attribute uidNumber uid
#nss_map_attribute userPassword passwordChar
#nss_map_objectclass posixGroup aixAccessGroup
#nss_base_group ou=aixgroup,?one
#nss_map_attribute cn groupName
#nss_map_attribute uniqueMember member
#pam_login_attribute userName
#pam_filter objectclass=aixAccount
#pam_password clear

# For pre-RFC2307bis automount schema
#nss_map_objectclass automountMap nisMap
#nss_map_attribute automountMapName nisMapName
#nss_map_objectclass automount nisObject
#nss_map_attribute automountKey cn
#nss_map_attribute automountInformation nisMapEntry

# Netscape SDK LDAPS
#ssl on

# Netscape SDK SSL options
#sslpath /etc/ssl/certs

# OpenLDAP SSL mechanism
# start_tls mechanism uses the normal LDAP port, LDAPS typically 636
#ssl start_tls
#ssl on

# OpenLDAP SSL options
# Require and verify server certificate (yes/no)
# Default is to use libldap's default behavior, which can be configured in
# /usr/local/etc/openldap/ldap.conf using the TLS_REQCERT setting.  The default for
# OpenLDAP 2.0 and earlier is "no", for 2.1 and later is "yes".
#tls_checkpeer yes

# CA certificates for server certificate verification
# At least one of these are required if tls_checkpeer is "yes"
#tls_cacertfile /etc/ssl/ca.cert
#tls_cacertdir /etc/ssl/certs

# Seed the PRNG if /dev/urandom is not provided
#tls_randfile /var/run/egd-pool

# SSL cipher suite
# See man ciphers for syntax
#tls_ciphers TLSv1

# Client certificate and key
# Use these, if your server requires client authentication.
#tls_cert
#tls_key

# Disable SASL security layers. This is needed for AD.
#sasl_secprops maxssf=0

# Override the default Kerberos ticket cache location.
#krb5_ccname FILE:/etc/.ldapcache
```


----------

